# www.purepeptidesuk.net Legit????



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

After been ripped off twice ordering from USA, im wanting to stick to Uk. Has anyone ordered from www.purepeptidesuk.net and is it any good?. Iv always ordered from Osta-gain until they ripped me off a lot of money. Thanks for any replys


----------



## BigRy (Oct 29, 2009)

I ordered for first time the other day and had an email yesterday saying it has been despatched. Hopefully will arrived today or tomorrow so will let you know. My mate has ordered a few times with no problem though


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Give us the ok when it comes mate wanna try there igf1lr3


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

It's a good site.

The IGF I found as good as southern research.

Used their ghrp and IPA as well. Good service.


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

legit


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

I rate them highly, I even rang them to enquire about a few things, he was polite and helpful. My peps always comes the next day if ordered early, good service.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they cam top of the UK sources i tested over the summer legit site and good peptides


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I've had great results from their Ipam, Mod-GRF and GHRP-2, I used per recommendation from this site.


----------

